# RECALL: 2021 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE Model 37802



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Apparently with some of their new models the auger can remain engaged even after the lever is released.






Toro Recalls Power Max Snowthrowers Due to Amputation Hazard | Toro







www.toro.com





*Recall Summary*

*Name of Product: *Toro Power Max Snowthrowers
*Hazard:* The auger can fail to disengage when the control lever is released, posing an amputation hazard.
*Remedy: *Repair
Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled Toro Power Max Snowthrower and contact a Toro authorized dealer for a free repair.
*Consumer Contact: *Toro toll-free at 833-254-8856 to access the 24-hour Toro Dealer locator system, or online at www.toro.com/locator to locate a Toro authorized service dealer near you.

*Recall Details*
*Units: *About 6,700
*Description: *This recall involves Model Year 2021 Toro Power Max 826 OHAE Snowthrowers with Model Number 37802. The model and serial number are located on the back of the snowthrower. Serial numbers included in this recall are listed on Toro’s website at Product Recall Information | Toro.
*Incidents/Injuries: *The firm has received five reports of incidents related to auger failing to disengage when the control lever is released. No injuries have been reported.
*Sold at: *The Home Depot, Ace Hardware, and Toro Authorized Dealers nationwide and online at www.homedepot.com, www.acehardware.com, and www.toro.com from November 2020 through January 2021 for about $1,200.
*Manufacturer: *The Toro Company, of Bloomington, Minn.
*Manufactured in: *Juarez, Mexico

*Photos*










*Serial Number Range*​*Beginning*​*Ending*​​*Beginning*​*Ending*​​*Beginning*​*Ending*​408727584​408733027​​408977628​408977637​​408978670​408978675​408733029​408846379​​408977638​408977638​​408978677​408978683​408846381​408846874​​408977639​408977648​​408978686​408978686​408846876​408848089​​408977650​408977660​​408978730​409039662​408848091​408848091​​408977671​408977675​​409039675​409039676​408848094​408848151​​408977678​408977683​​409039678​409039678​408848153​408848233​​408977685​408977698​​409039684​409039698​408848236​408848659​​408977700​408977849​​409039711​409039711​408848661​408848681​​408977851​408977873​​409039713​409039714​408848683​408848955​​408977875​408977876​​409039725​409039725​408848958​408848958​​408977879​408977966​​409039727​409039727​408848960​408848981​​408977968​408977986​​409039734​409039734​408848983​408914309​​408977989​408978020​​409039737​409039738​408914311​408914326​​408978022​408978045​​409039740​409039740​408914328​408914356​​408978047​408978047​​409039755​409039811​408914358​408914521​​408978050​408978053​​409042385​409042413​408914523​408914532​​408978055​408978072​​409042415​409042418​408914537​408914537​​408978081​408978081​​409042438​409042438​408914539​408914565​​408978085​408978099​​409042440​409042440​408914567​408914567​​408978099​408978123​​409042442​409042446​408914570​408914765​​408978127​408978159​​409042448​409042458​408914767​408914930​​408978161​408978163​​409042461​409042461​408914932​408914932​​408978166​408978178​​409042489​409042489​408914934​408914934​​408978180​408978181​​409042552​409042556​408914936​408915060​​408978184​408978371​​409042572​409042572​408915062​408915062​​408978373​408978373​​409042586​409042586​408915065​408915070​​408978375​408978375​​409042615​409042615​408915074​408915117​​408978380​408978505​​409042617​409042618​408915119​408977546​​408978507​408978534​​409042622​409042624​408977550​408977560​​408978538​408978592​​409042628​409042632​408977562​408977564​​408978594​408978621​​409042636​409042639​408977568​408977576​​408978636​408978636​​409042800​409042802​408977580​408977582​​408978638​408978639​​409042825​409042828​408977586​408977590​​408978651​408978651​​409042831​409042831​408977594​408977596​​408978658​408978659​​409042834​409042834​408977599​408977626​​408978665​408978668​​409042854​409042856​


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I got a call from my dealer today and they are sending service over for my unit. Apparently Toro has expanded the list of serial numbers and mine is now on the list. The service manager says it is going to take a few minutes and they are replacing some pins with bolts and locknuts. Guess I'll have more to report tomorrow when they do the service.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Service came yesterday and my unit had correct bolts and locknuts on it. The issue is that some of the serial numbers had pins installed where the traction lever is secured at the rod/link to the interlock for the auger. In the very unlikely event the pins fall out the auger could stay engaged if one was using one hand feature.


----------

